# Mplayer a scatti

## cappo85

Ciao  a tutti,

ho una Gentoo, su una macchina x86_64, ho compilato mplayer ,ma quando vado a riprodurre i dvd, il video dopo pochi secondi va a scatti.

Non so da che può dipendere!

Aiuto

Grazie

----------

## Onip

lo fa anche con altri tipi di filmato?

Non è che devi impostare hdparm per il tuo lettore?

----------

## knefas

controlla che hai abilitato il dma sul tuo lettore (lo fai con hdparm)

----------

## cappo85

Caio,

si, lo fa anche con altri filamti, anche se più leggero, ho notato che la spia dell'hard disk lampeggia molto e nel terminale mi da:

Apertura decoder video: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: configurazione chiesta dal vo - 720 x 576 (sp.col. preferito: Mpeg PES)

Impossibile trovare uno spazio colore adatto - riprovo con -vf scale...

Apertura filtro video: [scale]

Il dispositivo di uscita video_out scelto è incompatibile con questo codec.

Prova aggiungendo il filtro scale alla sequenza dei filtri,

per esempio -vf spp,scale invece di -vf spp.

Inizializzazione VDecoder fallita  :Sad: 

Apertura decoder video: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Scelto codec video: [mpeg12] vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 192.0 kbit/12.50% (ratio: 24000->192000)

Scelto codec audio: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Inizio la riproduzione...

VDec: configurazione chiesta dal vo - 720 x 576 (sp.col. preferito: Planar YV12)

VDec: uso Planar YV12 come sp.colore di uscita (non 0)

Movie-Aspect è 1.78:1 - riscalo per ottenere un rapporto corretto.

VO: [x11] 720x576 => 1024x576 Planar YV12 

[swscaler @ 0xbad8d0]SwScaler: using unscaled yuv420p -> rgb32 special converter

A:   7.9 V:   7.5 A-V:  0.341 ct:  0.093 190/190  7% 113625%  1.8% 122 0        

       ****************************************************************

       **** Il tuo sistema è troppo LENTO per questa riproduzione! ****

       ****************************************************************

Possibili cause, problemi, soluzioni:

- Nella maggior parte dei casi: driver _audio_ danneggiato/bacato

  - Prova -ao sdl o usa l'emulazione OSS di ALSA.

  - Puoi anche provare con diversi valori di -autosync, 30 e' un buon inizio.

- Output video lento

  - Prova un altro -vo driver (-vo help per la lista) o prova con -framedrop!

- CPU lenta

  - Non provare a guardare grossi DVD/DivX su CPU lente! Prova qualche opzione

di lavdopts, per es.  -vfm ffmpeg -lavdopts lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all.

- File rovinato

  - Prova varie combinazioni di -nobps -ni -forceidx -mc 0.

- Dispositivo lento (punti di mount NFS/SMB, DVD, VCD etc)

  - Prova -cache 8192.

- Stai usando -cache per riprodurre un file AVI senza interleave?

  - Prova con -nocache.

Leggi DOCS/HTML/en/video.html per suggerimenti su regolazione/accelerazione.

Se nulla di ciò ti aiuta, allora leggi DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html!

A:  37.5 V:  37.5 A-V:  0.014 ct:  0.095 939/939  7% 22896%  1.4% 546 0         

In uscita... (Exit)

ho letto ora dell'hdparm e se non ho capito male è una cosa per ottimizzare il lettore, può essere, anche se non so i parametri da passargli.

Grazie

----------

## knefas

man hdparm. Se dai 

```
hdparm /dev/hda
```

 dove al posto di /dev/hda scrivi il percorso del tuo device (potrebbe essere hdc o qualcosaltro) hdparm ti sputa fuori una lista di cose, e ti dice se sono "on" oppure "off".

----------

## cappo85

mi dice off, ho letto per attivarlo con la compilazione del kernel, ma di cossa devo dare il chipset e come posso vederlo?

Grazie

----------

## cappo85

Dando

#lspci | grep IDE

mi da:

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

è questo?

Perche se si non so che voce devo attivare.

Grazie

----------

## knefas

proabilmente ce l'hai gia' del kernel...che succede se fai 

```
hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
```

? ti dice di abilitarlo nel kernel? Se si allora credo che tu voglia BLK_DEV_PIIX

----------

## cappo85

Ho cercato di compilare il kernel con altre cose e mi da:

# hdparm /dev/hdd 

/dev/hdd:

 IO_support    =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  0 (off)

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

e 

# hdparm -d1 /dev/hdd 

/dev/hdd:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

che posso fare?

Grazie

----------

